# Another Night At The Movies.....



## -SIN- (May 15, 2007)

Hi, I'm thinking of starting another game, this one with a slight twist...

It's Friday. The weekend has officially begun, and like any other Friday, tonight is _the_ night for socialising, and with a group of friends, decided to go and catch that new flick showin' on the big screen. Arriving shortly before eleven you purchase your tickets, then decide to head over to the bar next door to kill sometime...

Finally you join the queue, hand over your ticket, retrieve your 'stump', then proceed to make your way to the screen. The lights dim, the film starts rolling and all seems normal. Several minutes later however, strange things start to happen...

I'm proposing a D20 modern game with a difference. You will play yourselves, going on a mundane trip down to the cinema, with a group of friends: aka - the other PC's. Throughout the movie, there's a disturbance in one of the other screens. Upon investigation you find youselves dumbstruck - Russel Crowe, decked out in all his gladiator glory stands atop the stage on which the screen sits, "Are you not entertained?" He bellows with arms outstretched; Thick gore dripping off his bloody sword. "Is this not why you are here?" he challenges the freshly massacred audience, all the while the onscreen audience continues chanting "Spainard, Spainard, Spainard". It's then that he turn's his attention to you...

This is just the beginning. It's a 14 screen cinema complex, bar, bowling ally & arcade - and everything's going crazy! Can you survive the night at the cinema complex, battling anything from Godzilla to Darth Vader? Will you form an alliance with 'the fellowship of the ring', or will you be the next victim of the Texas Chainsaw Massacrer!?....

There's only one way to find out...

FEEDBACK PLEASE!


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 15, 2007)

Wow, this sounds like serious fun.

Believe it or not I think it could be quite differcult to play myself.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 15, 2007)

I think it would be difficult to play myself also   , but with 6 years of experience working at a movie theater, I would love to play a game like this.


----------



## -SIN- (May 15, 2007)

Well, considering that we don't actually know eachother, playing 'you' would be pretty pointless, so let's scrap it. We'll just stick to making 'norms' - average peeps, 25 point buy, and an obvious ban on certain occupations - Military being one of them. I want _THE_ most average people - store clerks, technicians, students etc. BUT bare in mind that you need to know eachother well enough to go to the cinema *together*.


----------



## DrZombie (May 15, 2007)

count me in


----------



## DrZombie (May 15, 2007)

*very messy charsheet*

[sblock]
John Verfailles
Human Male Fast Hero 1

Representing DrZombie


Strength 12 (+1) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 12 (+1) 
Intelligence 14 (+2) 
Wisdom 11 (+0) 
Charisma 10 (+0) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 6' 4" 
Weight: 195 lb 
Eyes: Blue 
Hair: Blond 
Skin: Pale 

Talents:


Increased Speed


Total Hit Points: 9

Speed: 35 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +1 [leather jacket] + 3 [class] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 15
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +0 = 0 [base]  
Attack (handheld): +1 = 0 [base] +1 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [strength]  
Reputation: +0 = 0 [base] 



Action points: 5 (lifetime)


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 43 lb. or less
44-86 lb.
87-130 lb.
130 lb.
260 lb.
650 lb.



Leather jacket [light; +1 AC; max dex +8; check penalty 0; 4 lb.] 


Student (starting occupation)


Computer Use
Knowledge (history)
Research


Feats:
Archaic Weapons Proficiency  
Dodge  
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free] 

Mutations:


Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Balance Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Bluff Cha 0 =  +0   
Climb Str* 1 =  +1   
Computer Use Int 6 =  +2 +4  
Concentration Con 1 =  +1   
Craft (Structural) Int 2 =  +2   
Craft (Visual Art) Int 2 =  +2   
Craft (Writing) Int 2 =  +2   
Diplomacy Cha 0 =  +0   
Disguise Cha 0 =  +0   
Drive Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 2 =  +2   
Gamble Wis 0 =  +0   
Gather Information Cha 0 =  +0   
Hide Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Intimidate Cha 0 =  +0   
Jump Str* 3 =  +1  +2 [speed 35]  
Knowledge (history) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Knowledge (popular culture) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Knowledge (streetwise) Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Listen Wis 0 =  +0   
Move Silently Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Navigate Int 2 =  +2   
Perform (Act) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Dance) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Keyboards) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Percussion) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Sing) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Standup) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (String Inst.) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Wind Inst.) Cha 0 =  +0   
Research Int 4 =  +2 +2  
Ride Dex 2 =  +2   
Search Int 2 =  +2   
Sense Motive Wis 0 =  +0   
Sleight of Hand Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  
Spot Wis 0 =  +0   
Survival Wis 0 =  +0   
Swim Str** 1 =  +1   
Treat Injury Wis 0 =  +0   
Tumble Dex* 4 =  +2 +2  


* = check penalty for wearing armor

This character also has 2 ranks in Speak Languages.
This character also has 2 ranks in Read/Write Languages.



Human


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Fast Hero 8  



John Verfailles's Equipment:




John Verfailles's Languages:
English, French, Italian
[/sblock]


John is a fairly popular uni student, fascinated by all things ancient. He's a history student, and competes for the university fencing team. He loves to travel, and speaks and reads French and Italian. He's inbetween girlfriends at the moment, and relishes the time he can now spend with his friends,


----------



## Insight (May 15, 2007)

This sounds awesome!  Count me in!

Concept: Milton Griggs is a construction worker by day, spoken word performer by night.  Despite his outward appearance, Griggs is well-read and educated, but became disillusioned by the academic system and is currently attending the "school of hard knocks".

[sblock=Milton Griggs]
*MILTON GRIGGS
Tough Hero 1 (Occ: Academic)

ABILITY SCORES*
STR 14 (+2) (6pts)
DEX 10 (0) (2pts)
CON 14 (+2) (6pts)
INT 12 (+1) (4pts)
WIS 13 (+1) (5pts)
CHA 10 (+0) (2pts)

*BAB*: +0
*Def*: +1
*HP*: 12
*Fort*: +3
*Ref*: +0
*Will]*: +1
*Action Pts*: 5
*Wealth* - Base 7 Wealth (2d4+3=6), +1 from Profession
*Wealth*: - Current 5
*Rep*: +0

_Academic Occupation gives the following: Wealth Bonus +3 and the following as permanent Class Skills: Craft (writing), Knowledge (pop culture) (+1), and Knowledge (theology & philosophy)._

*SKILLS*
Skill Points = 16.
Climb (1) +3, Craft (structural) (2) +3, Craft (writing) (4) +7, Drive (1) +1, Knowledge (pop culture) (4) +6, Knowledge (theology & philosophy) (2) +3, Perform (sing) (0) +2, Profession (construction worker) (2) +3.

*FEATS*
Brawl (Level 1)
Creative (Level 1): +2 to Craft (writing) and Perform (sing)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Tough Hero 1)

*TALENTS*
Second Wind (Tough Hero 1)

*GEAR*
Daypack (PDC 5), Tool Belt (PDC 9), Bolt Cutter (PDC 6), Duct Tape (PDC 3), Guitar (PDC 13), Battery Flood Flashlight (PDC 6), Penlight (PDC 3), 105ft Rope (PDC 5), Survival Knife (PDC 7), Baseball Bat (PDC 4).
Wealth Bonus Reductions: Base 7, -1 for Guitar, -1 for Tool Belt, Current 5.
[/sblock]

Ties to Other Characters: Milton probably went to school with John (DrZombie), so they could be friends.


----------



## -SIN- (May 15, 2007)

So far we've got:

Lord Raven88
Mista Collins
Dr Zombie
Insight
(Possibly) Caidian

Character creation guidelines:

Campaign: Another Night At The Movies
Source Books: D20 Modern Core
Ability Scores: 25 point-buy
Setting: Modern (present)
Starting Level: 1st
HP: Max HP at first
Alignment: Any
Occupations: Any 'Mundane'
Wealth: Normal
Equipment: Any 'Mundane' - Remember, you're going out to the Cinema for the evening, so shotguns should be left at home!

If you have any particular requests - movie wise - list them as well and I'll see about working them in/statting them.

Don't worry too much about equipment. EVERYTHING you list will be hidden within the Cinema somewhere...

Mista Collins:
[sblock] Any chance you could fill me in with a few facts on Cinema? Preferably stuff like No. of seats per screen, and what 'back office' areas exist in a cinema. I don't want to drop in a 'film storeroom' only to be told there's no such thing, by someone who's worked in one for 6 years! lol Thanks [/sblock]

Doc Zombie:
[sblock]John looks good (in between girlfriends, eh.... Lucky guy!....) Can't see anything wrong with him. Apart from using the pathguy character gen - you're right, it's bloody messy!! lol. Just need your equipment.[/sblock]

Insight:
[sblock]Looks great. Consider yourself good to go, unless you've any changes you wish to make.[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 15, 2007)

[sblock=SIN]Well, the cinema you described will be larger than the one I worked at. By the sounds of it, you are probably looking at a 20+ screen cinema.

*Number of Seats per Screen* - varies per screen. Each theater will have auditoriums that have a smaller amount of seats (for movies late in their runs) and some with larger amounts of seats (for opening releases and/or big blockbusters). The smallest I've seen in a theater the size you are probably looking at is 140-160 seats. At the most you are probably looking at 500 seats per screen. The average is around 250-300.

*Back Office* - I haven't been in the back of a movie theater that has had more than 12 screens, but I can tell you a few things I am sure that are uniform among most, if not all cinemas. In the immediate back you will general find a few doors. One or two leading into a concession stand (or more if there are multiple concession stands). One door into the manager's office (which sometimes has a door into the lobby). The back room will have your soda fountain machine, along with the extra tanks of Carbon Dioxide and syrup. You will have your bags of popcorn seed not too far from the concession door. There will be sinks for sanitary purposes (along for washing concession stand dishes like the butter dispensers and popcorn scoops). Add in a few ice machines so that employees can fill up the ice bins in the concession stand. The ushers will keep brooms, mops, and other cleaning supplies back here also. In the backroom, there will be a set of stairs leading up to the projection room.

*Projection Room - * Depending on how the theater is laid out, the lay out of this room will vary. But in general is usually one giant open room (or a U-shaped room). You will have one projector for each screen. Nowadays most theaters are switching to digital projectors and you aren't seeing as many projectors using film. In the projection room of every theater I've worked at (all for the same company), you will find storage closets. This is where they will keep any holiday promotion/decoration stuff. They will store movie posters for upcoming films in these closets. And there will probably be one or two closets dedicated for concession stock (big boxes of candy, boxes or cups and popcorn buckets/bags). In the actual room are the projectors obviously, random tools for fixing the projectors and or maintenance at the theater.

*Film Storage -*Film is usually not kept on location at the theater. The only film you will find at a theater is the film for the movies they are currently playing. Here is how the process for the company I was employed with. On Thursday afternoons (on occasion Wednesday nights), the film for new releases would be delivered in large metal can(s) that had individual reels in them. It would be the projectionists duty to take these reels and splice them together into one giant reel on a platter near the projector. Thursday night, the projectionist would also be responsible for taking down any movies that will no longer be playing. He would put it back in the proper metal film can(s) and they would be picked up one the next drop off of new releases occur. We usually left these near the projectionists desk until then. So you wouldn't see much film stored at the theater.

Links for some Info
Wikipedia - Movie Prjector So you know what most projectors look like. The single reel system (tower) is probably the most commonly used today.

Wikipedia - Movie Theater Just a good spot for info on the history of theaters and some facts.

Film Can - Ebay Just wanted you to get an understanding of what I mean by Film Can.

[sblock=SIN (again)]Feel free to use this info however you like. Create the theater how you want it. If it doesn't make sense to me, I won't say anything. I'm not that nit picky   [/sblock][/sblock]


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 16, 2007)

Here is my Smart hero for this game.

[sblock=Zavier Masters]
*Zavier Masters (aka 'Z', Macgyver, Mac, or Tech)
Smart Hero 1 (Occ: Entrepreneur)

ABILITY SCORES*
STR 10 (+0) (2pts)
DEX 12 (+1) (4pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4pts)
INT 16 (+1) (8pts)
WIS 10 (+0) (2pts)
CHA 11 (+0) (3pts)

*BAB*: +0
*Def*: +0
*HP*: 7
*Fort*: +1
*Ref*: +1
*Will]*: +1
*Action Pts*: 5
*Wealth* - Base 10 Wealth (2d4+4=9), +1 from Profession
*Wealth*: - Current 8
*Rep*: +2

_Entrepreneur Occupation gives the following: Wealth Bonus +4 and the following as permanent Class Skills: Knowledge(Business) and Knowledge(Technology)._

*SKILLS*
Skill Points = 48.
Computer Use (4) +10, Craft[Chemical] (4) +9, Craft[Electronic] (4) +9, Craft[Mechanical] (4) +7, Demolitions (4) +7, Disable Device (4) +7, Knowledge[Business] (4) +8, Knowledge[Current Events] (1) +4, Knowledge[Earth & Life Sciences] (2) +5, Knowledge[Physical Sciences] (2) +5, Knowledge[Pop culture] (1) +4, Knowledge[Technology] (4) +8, Profession (4) +4, Repair (4) +9, Research (2) +5.

*FEATS*
Builder(+2 on Craft[Chemical] & Craft[Electronics] checks)
Gearhead (+2 bonus on Computer Use and Repair checks)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Smart Hero 1)

*TALENTS*
Savant: Computer Use

*GEAR*
Casual Clothing (PDC 8) 2lb, Coat (PDC 8) 2lb, Cell Phone (PDC 9), Day Pack (PDC 5) 2lb, Digital Camera (PDC 14) 0.5lb, Multipurpose Tool (PDC 9) 0.5lb, Modem(Wireless Broadband) 1lb, Notebook (PDC 23) 5lb, Penlight (PDC 3) 0.5lb
Weight: 13.5lb
Wealth Bonus Reductions: Base 10, -1 for Notebook, -1 for Digital Camer, Current 8.

*BACKGROUND*
I imagine Zavier to be either in his late teens or early twenties. He finished college/university early and then proceeded to setup his company Zavier Industries which is currently working out of his parents basement.

Zavier is a big tech head (obviously) and has designed and patented numerous handy gadgets as well as some cutting edge software applications. His business is doing well enough that he could afford his own place and workshop, but Zavier prefers to stay with his parents for the time being.

Zavier doesn't get out much but has managed to keep in touch with his high school buddies despite finishing well ahead of them.   
[/sblock]

Ties to Other Characters: Zavier probably went to school with the others, so they could be friends.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Rhun (May 16, 2007)

Just to pipe in, I found most of Mista Collin's info on theatres to be spot on. One thing to remember is that every theatre can be a completely different set-up, so there probably isn't anything wrong with you designing it however you want. I managed theatres for about 6 years, so I consider myself an expert on their operation. During that time I probably managed in the neighborhood of 10 different theatres, and not a single one of them had the same layout (though 10 screens was the largest I ever handled). The Megaplexes really started to make their debut after I changed careers.


----------



## -SIN- (May 17, 2007)

bump


----------



## ethandrew (May 17, 2007)

I've been looking at this thread, eyeing it longingly, but the same issues would apply to this game as with your french revolution game, however this one wouldn't require any d20 past either.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 18, 2007)

Hey, this game sounds like fun, especially because I have also worked at a theatre. Any openings still left? I was thinking a Strong Hero, being a martial artisit going to college.


----------



## -SIN- (May 19, 2007)

Feel free to drop in a concept/build Necro, You're more than welcome.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 19, 2007)

[sblock=Leon Kirkland]

*Leon Kirkland*

Strong Hero 1 

*ABILITY SCORES*
STR 14 (+2) 
DEX 14 (+2) 
CON 13 (+1) 
INT 12 (+1) 
WIS 10 (0) 
CHA 10 (+0) 

BAB: +1
Def: +1
HP: 9
Fort: +2
Ref: +2
Will: +0
Action Pts: 5
Wealth - Base 8 Wealth (2d4+1=8)
Wealth: - Current 6
Rep: +0

Athlete Occupation: Wealth Bonus +1, New Class Skills: Climb (+1 bonus), Jump (+1 bonus), Balance. Bonus Feat: Archaic Weapons Proficiency.

*SKILLS*
Skill Points = 20
Climb (4) +7, Balance (4) +6, Jump (4) +7, Speak Language (2), Read / Write Language (2), Knowledge (Tactics) (4) +5

*LANGUAGES*
German 
Japanese

*FEATS*
Defensive Martial Arts (Level 1)
Exotic Weapon Proficiency (Katana) (Level 1)
Archaic Weapons Proficiency (Athlete Bonus)
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Strong Hero 1)

*TALENTS*
Melee Smash (Strong Hero 1)

*GEAR*
Casual Clothing (PDC 8) 2 lb, Katana (PDC 12) 6 Lbs, Daypack (PDC 5) 2 Lbs, Coat (PDC 8) 2 Lbs, Cell Phone (PDC 9) - Lbs, First Aid Kit (PDC 5) 3 Lbs, Standard Flashlight (PDC 4) 1 Lb, Binoculars (PDC 7) 2 Lbs. 

Wealth Bonus Reductions: Base 8, -1 Katana, -1 Cell Phone, Current 6

*BACKGROUND*
Leon's a 20-year-old College student, but spends most of his time at his Father's dojo training and competing. Most of his money comes from teaching classes there, and he competes for money in minor tournaments. He's also on his school's Kendo team. He's a big fan of Japanese and German culture, those being his heritages (Father German, Mother Japanese). [/sblock]

As for movies, how 'bout something by Akira Kurasawa, like Seven Samurai? (oh man i'm a nerd)


----------



## Mista Collins (May 19, 2007)

After searching through some boxes I have yet to unpack from moving, I cannot locate my D20 modern book. I'll get a character posted using the SRD by Monday night.


----------



## industrygothica (May 21, 2007)

This sounds too intriguing to pass up.  I'd love to submit a character as well, if you're still looking.  As for concepts, I'm thinking of your every day basic college slacker, doing whatever he can to just get by, and nothing more if he can help it.

And unless personal preference or policy forbids it, he'd probably have a dime bag stowed somewhere on his person, just for flavor elements.


----------



## -SIN- (May 21, 2007)

Sure, industrygothica. More the merrier!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

So play ourselves? That sound great! And a bit of change from magical gnomes and the sort ^^ I will submit a concept if thats ok. I mean I will submit myself =P


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 21, 2007)

[sblock=Juan Terranova]
Smart Hero 1

ABILITY SCORES
STR 9 (-1) (1pts)
DEX 12 (+1) (4pts)
CON 12 (+1) (4pts)
INT 16 (+3) (8pts)
WIS 12 (+1) (4pts)
CHA 10 (+0) (2pts)

BAB: +0
Def: +0
HP: 7
Fort: +1
Ref: +1
Will: +2
Action Pts: 5
Wealth - Base 10 Wealth (2d4+3=8), +1 from Profession
Rep: +2

Academic Occupation gives the following: Wealth Bonus +3 and the following as  Class Skills: Knowledge(earth and life sciences) and Knowledge(Physical sciences).

SKILLS
Skill Points = 48.
Computer Use (2) +5, Craft[Chemical] (4) +7, Craft[pharmaceutical] (4) +7, Disable Device (2) +5, Decipher Script(2)+5 ,Knowledge[Earth & Life Sciences] (4) +10, Knowledge[Physical Sciences] (4) +10, Investigate (4) +9, Profession (4) +5, Repair (2) +5, Research (4) +7, Search(4) +7  Handle Animal (2) +2, Sense motive (2) +5

FEATS
Attentive (+2 Investigate and sense motive)
Educated (+2 Knowledge[Earth & Life Sciences], Knowledge[Physical Sciences])
Simple Weapons Proficiency (Smart Hero)

TALENTS
Exploit weakness

GEAR
Casual Clothing (PDC 8) 2lb, Leather Jacket(PDC 10) 4lb, Coat (PDC8) 2lb, Digital audio recorder (PDC 10) 1lb, Cell Phone (PDC 9), Day Pack (PDC 5) 2lb,  Multipurpose Tool (PDC 9) 0.5lb, Digital Camera (PDC 14) 0.5lb, Standar flashlight (PDC 4) 1lb, First aid kit (PDC 5) 3lb.
Weight: 14lb

BACKGROUND.

For Most of his life Juan studied in his original country. Always facinated with science and life, he decided to study Biology, and graduated with honors. After working in a research center he won a researchship in the United States. There has been two years since that, and Juan has became just another citizen, who doesn't speak english very well. He has an appartment next to the work, and walks there every morning.[/sblock]


----------



## Insight (May 21, 2007)

We're not playing ourselves.  That was the initial thought, but it's been changed.  You can play yourself if you want I guess, but it's not a requirement by any means.


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 22, 2007)

The guy has just my name hehe. And I study biology, thats all what he got from me ^^


----------



## -SIN- (May 22, 2007)

I must admit, playing yourselves is pretty tough. I remember debating playing 'All Flesh Must Be Eaten' as 'ourselves', but we all admitted we'd probably go hysterical upon bumping into a real Zombie; not charge into the mass of undead bodies flailing wildly with a cricket bat and egg-whisk!

Oh, could you all 'sblock' your characters please, to save space. Thanks.


----------



## jonathan swift (May 22, 2007)

Room for anymore? I was thinking of playing a young reporter there to write a movie review or some such.


----------



## -SIN- (May 22, 2007)

Hell, why not!


----------



## jonathan swift (May 22, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Hell, why not!





Sweet deal. I'll work up a Dedicated hero for it. A guy fresh out of uni since that seems to be the tie that binds most of the other characters.


----------



## industrygothica (May 22, 2007)

I think he's done.  Let me know if I'm missing anything, please.

[sblock]

```
[B]Name:[/B] Chuck Riley
[B]Class:[/B] Fast Hero 1
[B]Race:[/B] Human
[B]Size:[/B] Medium
[B]Gender:[/B] Male
[B]Starting Profession:[/B] Student


[B]Str:[/B] 12 +1 ( 4p.)     [B]Level:[/B] 1        [B]XP:[/B] 0
[B]Dex:[/B] 16 +3 (10p.)     [B]BAB:[/B] +0         [B]HP:[/B] [COLOR=Red]8[/COLOR]/8 (1d6+0)
[B]Con:[/B] 14 +2 ( 6p.)     [B]Grapple:[/B] +0     [B]Dmg Red:[/B] 0
[B]Int:[/B] 10 +0 ( 2p.)     [B]Speed:[/B] 35'      [B]Spell Res:[/B] 
[B]Wis:[/B] 08 -1 ( 0p.)     [B]Init:[/B] +0        [B]Spell Save:[/B] +
[B]Cha:[/B] 11 +0 ( 3p.)     [B]ACP:[/B] -0         [B]Spell Fail:[/B] 0%

                   [B]Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Def    Nat  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Armor:[/B]              10    +0    +0    +3    +3    +0    +0    10
[B]Touch:[/B] 13              [B]Flatfooted:[/B] 13

                         [B]Base   Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
[B]Fort:[/B]                      0    +0          +0
[B]Ref:[/B]                       1    +3          +4
[B]Will:[/B]                      0    +0    +0    +0

[B]Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical[/B]
Ranged                    +3
Melee                     +1

[B]Action Points:[/B] 5  [B]Reputation Bonus:[/B] +0

[B]Languages:[/B] English

[B]Talents:[/B] Increased Speed

[B]Feats:[/B] Alertness, Simple Weapons Proficiency, Stealthy

[B]Skill Points:[/B] 20       [B]Max Ranks:[/B] 4/2
[B]Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total[/B]
Computer Use               0    +0          +0
Hide                       4    +3    +2    +9
Knowledge (pop culture)    4    +0    +1    +5
Knowledge (streetwise)     4    +0    +1    +5
Move Silently              4    +3    +2    +9
Research                   0    +0          +0
Sleight of Hand            4    +3          +7

Skill notes: Starting occupation Student grants +1 to Knowledge: Pop culture, Computer Use and Research are class skills; Stealthy feat grants +2 bonus to Hide and Move Silently

[B]Equipment:                     Weight[/B]
[url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1059465]Cell phone[/url]                        0lb

[B]Total Weight:[/B] 0lb      

[B]Wealth Bonus:[/B] [url=http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=1059437]+5[/url]

                           [B]Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push[/B]
[B]Max Weight:[/B]                43    86   130   260   1300

[B]Age:[/B] 19
[B]Height:[/B] 5'11"
[B]Weight:[/B] 225lb
[B]Eyes:[/B] Brown
[B]Hair:[/B] Brown
[B]Skin:[/B] Olive
```
*Appearance:* 
Chuck has dark hair and eyes, and stands almost 6 feet tall.  He's not fat, but it is obvious that he doesn't work out.  Still, he's pretty agile for his size, much to the chagrin of those who try to chase him.
*Background:* 
Chuck will tell you that he is simply misunderstood people mistake his carefree attitude for lazines.  Of course, he knows they're right, but he'll never admit it.  Afterall, why work when there are so many better things to do?

Chuck's had the same attitude since junior high, when he started stealing cigarettes from the corner store. That graduated into smoking pot and drinking a little, but nothing more.  He's been chased away more than once after being caught stealing, and has only been off of juvenile probation since his 18th birthday.

Chuck is not a thug by any mean, but just a guy trying to make it through life with as little hassle as possible. If only people would leave him alone and let him have fun.

He is barely skating through college, but he is doing it nonetheless.  He's met a group of friends who accepts him for who he is, and rarely hassle him for who he isn't.

[sblock=Level up notes]
none yet
[/sblock]
[/sblock]


----------



## Mista Collins (May 22, 2007)

SIN, I'm gonna refrain from posting a character for this game because in about a month I'm going to be strapped for time to be on here and I don't want to slow things down. I will keep an eye on this thread and the IC thread once it is up. If you have any questions that I might be able to help with, I'll try to answer them.

Good luck with the game everyone. Sounds like it could be a blast.


----------



## -SIN- (May 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Mista, you'd have been more than welcome. Hopefully sometime in the future...

As for the rest of you, who's still game?

Lord_Raven88
DrZombie
Insight
ethandrew
Necro_Kinder
industrygothica
Voda Vosa
jonathan swift
+1 (My brother wants to join us @ ENWorld an' see what gaming is all about!)

I have room for one more. Ten will be my cut-off, so if anyone else wants in, now's the time to do it!

I shall post a thread in the RG tomorrow. If you could be so kind as to post your characters, appearance, backgrounds & personas on there with 'sblock' to keep it neat and tidy. Thanks.

SIN

OH - and movies, movies, movies! Name some flicks that might be showing! I've got some good ideas already, but I'm sure that you can come up with some crackers. One thing to bare in mind - cartoons. I think I'll draw the line (no pun intended) at cartoons/animation for the simple reason that statting a cartoon to fit into the game may be tricky, and on top of that, animated characters tend to be able to nearly anything (I know that's the point of cartoons), but it would break the game IMO. It's one thing to bundle professor-x to the floor an' give him a stompin', but trying that on say, 'King Raoh' from The Fist of the North Star, and you'll find yourself getting slammed through every wall within half a mile before exploding, quicker than you can say "AAAAaaayaayaayaayaayaayaayaayaayaayaayaa"!!


----------



## -SIN- (May 23, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> As for movies, how 'bout something by Akira Kurasawa, like Seven Samurai? (oh man i'm a nerd)




Did he do Yojimbo too? (Basically 'The Good, The Bad & The Ugly' with swords. Lots and lots of swords...)

Great Idea. I hadn't even thought about more 'down to earth' films. More, more, more!


----------



## Voda Vosa (May 23, 2007)

I'm still in! 
Whats about pirates of the caribean for the movie?


----------



## Mista Collins (May 23, 2007)

"Apocalypse Now" (1979)
"Saving Private Ryan" (1998)
"The Lord of the Rings" Trilogy (2001-2003) (can you say D&D cross-over?)
"Leon: The Professional"
"Indiana Jones" Trilogy

Those could make very some interesting plots/twists. And speaking of twists, how about a natural disaster with "Twister"?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 23, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Did he do Yojimbo too? (Basically 'The Good, The Bad & The Ugly' with swords. Lots and lots of swords...)




Yeah, actually Seven Samurai is The Magnificent Seven (another cowboy movie). And parts of Star Wars are based off of his movie Hidden Fortress. Any Kurasawa movie would be cool, just because they are all chock full of samurai and Toshiro Mifune.

ALSO:
Full Metal Jacket
12 Monkeys
Last Samurai
Gettysburg 
The Lion The Witch and The Wardrobe
LoTR (can't beleive I forgot that)


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2007)

Final Destination might be an interesting scenario.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 23, 2007)

What about a less deadily choice like one of the muppet movies, or an old classic like Chitty Chitty Bang Bang, The Sound of Music.   

Certainly I wouldn't want to see a zombie flick like 28 Weeks Later or even Resident Evil.


----------



## industrygothica (May 23, 2007)

Batman Begins, what with that whole poison thing and all.
Mortal Kombat?  I actually statted out a lot of those characters some time ago.  Fun indeed.
Braveheart/The Patriot
Oh, and Bram Stoker's Dracula, of course.


----------



## Insight (May 23, 2007)

Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## PhillieBluntz (May 24, 2007)

Dude: one last player for your cinema crawl. Any room at the inn?

[sblock=Philthy McNasty]

Philthy McNasty
Human Male Fast Hero 1

Representing PhillieBluntz


Strength 12 (+1) 
Dexterity 14 (+2) 
Constitution 14 (+2) 
Intelligence 11 (+0) 
Wisdom 11 (+0) 
Charisma 11 (+0) 
 Size: Medium 
Height: 5' 11" 
Weight: 170 lb 
Eyes: Hazel 
Hair: Light Brown 
Skin: Tan 

Talents:
Evasion


Total Hit Points: 10

Speed: 30 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 +1 [leather jacket] + 3 [class] +2 [dexterity] 

Touch AC: 15
Flat-footed: 14
Initiative modifier: +2 = +2 [dexterity]  
Fortitude save: +2 = 0 [base] +2 [constitution]  
Reflex save: +3 = 1 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Will save: +0 = 0 [base]  
Attack (handheld): +1 = 0 [base] +1 [strength]  
Attack (missile): +2 = 0 [base] +2 [dexterity]  
Grapple check: +1 = 0 [base] +1 [strength]  
Reputation: +0 = 0 [base] 



Action points: 5 (lifetime)


Light load:
Medium load:
Heavy load:
Lift over head:
Lift off ground:
Push or drag:
 43 lb. or less
44-86 lb.
87-130 lb.
130 lb.
260 lb.
650 lb.



Brass Knuckles [+1 lethal, crit 20, 1 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Metal Baton [1d6, crit 19-20, 2 lb, one-handed, bludgeoning]

Molotov cocktail [1d6, crit 20, range incr 10 ft., 1 lb, fire]

Leather jacket [light; +1 AC; max dex +8; check penalty 0; 4 lb.] 


Athlete (starting occupation)


Balance
Climb
Swim


Feats:
Combat Reflexes  
Brawl  
Point Blank Shot  
Simple Weapon Proficiency [free] 

Mutations:


Skill Name Key
Ability Skill
Modifier Ability
Modifier Ranks Misc.
Modifier 
Balance Dex* 7 =  +2 +4 +1 [Athlete]  
Bluff Cha 0 =  +0   
Climb Str* 5 =  +1 +4  
Computer Use Int 0 =  +0   
Concentration Con 2 =  +2   
Craft (Structural) Int 0 =  +0   
Craft (Visual Art) Int 0 =  +0   
Craft (Writing) Int 0 =  +0   
Diplomacy Cha 0 =  +0   
Disguise Cha 0 =  +0   
Drive Dex* 2 =  +2   
Escape Artist Dex* 2 =  +2   
Forgery Int 0 =  +0   
Gamble Wis 0 =  +0   
Gather Information Cha 0 =  +0   
Hide Dex* 6 =  +2 +4  
Intimidate Cha 0 =  +0   
Jump Str* 1 =  +1   
Listen Wis 0 =  +0   
Move Silently Dex* 6 =  +2 +4  
Navigate Int 0 =  +0   
Perform (Act) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Dance) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Keyboards) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Percussion) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Sing) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Standup) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (String Inst.) Cha 0 =  +0   
Perform (Wind Inst.) Cha 0 =  +0   
Research Int 0 =  +0   
Ride Dex 2 =  +2   
Search Int 0 =  +0   
Sense Motive Wis 0 =  +0   
Spot Wis 0 =  +0   
Survival Wis 0 =  +0   
Swim Str** 1 =  +1   
Treat Injury Wis 0 =  +0   
Movie Knowledge Int 4 =  0 +4  


* = check penalty for wearing armor



Human


Extra feat at first level (already included)
Four extra skill points at first level (already included)
One extra skill point at each additional level (already included)


 Class HP rolled  
Level 1: Fast Hero 8  



Philthy McNasty's Equipment:
Brass Knuckles
Metal baton
Molotov cocktail ingredients
Leather jacket
Fags, Phone, Keys, Wallet, Watch, Rizla, Zippo, Penknife



Philthy McNasty's Languages:
English, French and Spanish (as long as all you want are cigarettes or beer)


More about Philthy McNasty:

Philthy McNasty is from south-west London, although his fighting instincts and bloodline are from bonnie Scortland. An easy-going dude, nonetheless he packs a punch.... and brass knuckles 'just in case'. Rock on....
[/sblock]


----------



## DrZombie (May 24, 2007)

A muppet christmas carol  
Bob the builder : the movie


"Aaaaw man, I told you we whould have eaten those hash brownies _after_  the movies"


----------



## -SIN- (May 24, 2007)

Can you post your completed characters over on RG - here's a quick link:

http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?p=3545158#post3545158


----------



## industrygothica (May 24, 2007)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> A muppet christmas carol
> Bob the builder : the movie





You are a sick, sick man Dr.Z.


----------



## Mista Collins (May 24, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You are a sick, sick man Dr.Z.




But hilariously sick.


----------



## DrZombie (May 25, 2007)

industrygothica said:
			
		

> You are a sick, sick man Dr.Z.




i've got a four-year old son who's crazy 'bout Bob the Builder. So when he's watching the DVD's I get to hear the title track about 8 times in an hour. I know the entire dialog by heart of all the episodes.

Trust me, BtB is a little uptight prick who deserves a good kickin', those trucks need to get dismanteled with some urgency, and what Wendy needs is not something that can be printed here.  

Yes, I am a sick, sick man, but television made me that way   .


----------



## Mista Collins (May 25, 2007)

I figured the Bob the Builder suggestion was in connection with Philthy McNasty and the poster. Because with a name like that you know he gets in those engineering moods where has just got to build something. Preferably something with duct table and household knick-knacks.

But I agree. Bob the Builder must be destroyed.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (May 29, 2007)

Bump?


----------



## -SIN- (May 29, 2007)

Yeah, I was wondering what was going on too! 

I'm gonna have to put up a deadline for characters....

*ANYONE WHO HASN'T POSTED THEIR COMPLETED CHARACTER IN THE ROGUES GALLERY BY SUN 3RD JUNE WILL BE DROPPED* - With the exception of Caidian & PhillieBluntz, whom I have spoken to personally.

I would like to get this game going ASAP. We WILL start on or around the 3rd June. Get those outstanding PC's in!!


----------



## Insight (May 29, 2007)

I'm in too many games as it is, and in the interest of letting more interested people play (and those who have more time), I'd like to bow out and let someone else take my place.

Sounds like a fun game and I wish the best of luck to the rest of you.


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 4, 2007)

So only Voda, IndustryGothica, Lord Raven, Caidian, PhillieBluntz and I then?


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 4, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> So only Voda, IndustryGothica, Lord Raven, Caidian, PhillieBluntz and I then?




Starting to look that way.


----------



## DrZombie (Jun 5, 2007)

Whoops, sorry, will put him in this afternoon. That being sais, I'm leavin on holliday this weekend for two weeks... Maybe I'll pick up later?


----------



## -SIN- (Jun 5, 2007)

Well this weekend (just gone) was when I'd planned to start, but I had my kids, so the chance hasn't arisen yet, but we'll start soon, later this week hopefully...


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 14, 2007)

-SIN- said:
			
		

> Well this weekend (just gone) was when I'd planned to start, but I had my kids, so the chance hasn't arisen yet, but we'll start soon, later this week hopefully...




So are we still on here?


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 15, 2007)

I hope so


----------



## Necro_Kinder (Jun 18, 2007)

Hello? Is anyone else still here?


----------



## industrygothica (Jun 22, 2007)

Necro_Kinder said:
			
		

> Hello? Is anyone else still here?




Yeah, I'm kinda guessing that this one is dead already.  Happens, I guess.


----------

